# How's this deal at Ridge Tahoe?



## travelhome (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm looking at the tahoe area and would like get your input on some of the auctions on ebay. 

This is in Plaza building, Even year 1-52 float. The total out of pocket is $919.  This is the lowest price I found from ebay history for ridge tahoe. Is this a good deal?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200247621270&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

There is another one going on right now.
Terrace building, odd year 1-52 float. The total out of pocket will go above $1000.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280257783007&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

What do you think?


----------



## LisaH (Sep 17, 2008)

I could be wrong but I believe neither Plaza nor Terrace has floating weeks all year around. Only Cascade has floating weeks 1-52.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2008)

That was an EOY unit.  Still, the auction depresses me, since I'm thinking of selling my Ridge Naegle 2 BR.  I guess I'll wait until the market recovers.

For Naegles, the seasons are Prime Winter, Prime Summer, and (other designation meaning shoulder or off-season -- Non-prime?).

IIRC, for all other units at The Ridge, the seasons are either Prime or Non-prime.  Prime gets you either winter or summer; you pick each year.  Non-prime essentially gets you spring or fall.  Hopefully, since the auction said floating 1-52, they really meant prime.  But they definitely don't have a year-round float.

Still, someone got a great deal.

-Bob


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 17, 2008)

travelhome said:


> I'm looking at the tahoe area and would like get your input on some of the auctions on ebay.
> 
> This is in Plaza building, Even year 1-52 float. The total out of pocket is $919.  This is the lowest price I found from ebay history for ridge tahoe. Is this a good deal?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200247621270&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> ...





  Your right about the Plaza price being a great deal!

  No matter what season it is this would be a great deal.

  We have stayed bonus nights in the Terrace and no price would be worth owning for us, just don't like the Terrace.

 We own the Naegle summer and eoy Tower and love the Ridge.

 I can tell you that the $919.00 is less than you would pay for one of the resorts outside of the gate.

 Make sure you understand what your buying because many of these e-bay ads are wrong.

 Looking at the e-bay ad and it states the deed number 061 but the map number for the Plaza is 37 so you might check this out. We had a lady ask some of these same questions in March and after some of us owners giving her this information she did find what they were selling was one of the outside units that has use of the Ridge club house and pool.

 The  Naegle is deeded as 31,32 33 on your deed and is always first two numbers on your acct. Tower is 34,Terrace is 28 and Plaza is 37.

 Also week 20 is swing season for the Naegles and Plaza being 1000ft down hill from us probably has same weather! LMAO

 We ran into a lady last year all happy at check-in that bought a Tower unit every year prime for under $4000 on e-bay and it was her first trip. 

 We told her she either found the best deal ever because we have been owners two different times of the Tower or there is something wrong.

 At check-in she was crying because she was told she didn't have the Tower but one of the cheaper outside units and instead of a great Tower deal she spent way to much for the unit she bought! 

 PHIL


----------



## travelhome (Sep 19, 2008)

*look at this ad*

Look at this ad!

This person own so many units at Ridge Tahoe!! Every single week is rented more than MF. One can make a lot of money in TS this way. It really doesn't cost much to put all these weeks in one ad in ebay store. Good economy of scale!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ski-Heavenly-The-Ridge-Tahoe-2-BR-2-Bath-Condo_W0QQitemZ130254839270QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130254839270&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Do Ridge Tahoe owners with >1 week have privilege over single week owners in terms of reservation window?


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 19, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Look at this ad!
> 
> This person own so many units at Ridge Tahoe!! Every single week is rented more than MF. One can make a lot of money in TS this way. It really doesn't cost much to put all these weeks in one ad in ebay store. Good economy of scale!
> 
> ...





 Owners that have two or more units get to pick their weeks 24 months out and single unit owners get to pick 23 months out!

 We picked our 2010 week for Labor Day Week in our Naegle unit and it was on our reservations as non-confirmed until Sep. At that point it was changed to confirmed and we did get our reservations notice of this.

 There are many people on these sites they say they own many Ridge units and trying to either renting or sell them.


 There is one person on Tug and Redweek all the time that does this and even offers to rent by the night. He under cuts owners prices all the time and lets face it,he does not own all these units he is bragging about but probably can get his hands on some when needed.


  If someone on e-bay states he owns many Ridge units and rents all at more than maintenence fees which 2008 were $838.00 he is a not telling the truth and I'm wording this as nice as I can.

  First off if you buy or rent on many e-bay ads it is because you are getting a cut rate from these people and taking a chance your not being taken. 


 I know right now that the resales dept at the Ridge which is safe to buy from are selling Naegle primes summer and winter for $8100 and paying your first years dues and selling units.

 There is a timeshare broker in Lake Tahoe that sells many Lake Tahoe resort units and has sold around six units in last few weeks from the Ridge in the area of $5000=$6000. They get $2000 per sale so owners get a little less than if they sold themselves but don't have to deal with the hassles.


  As far as renting many people blow hot air on these sites about how good they do and how much they make and much of it is pure bull.:hysterical: 

 If this person makes so much on renting he would be crazy to ever sell a unit at the Ridge.

 I have said this before and I'm just guessing but for every owner that rents I would bet there are a 1000 that didn't.:annoyed: 

 Our Naegle buildings were booked full for July 4th week as they are already for 2009 and still there was a couple units open. Why, because someone tried renting and it just didn't happen!   What a waste of money and time.

 If you think renting is so easy then just look at the last minute list on Tug everyday!

 PHIL


----------



## travelhome (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm a bit confused...

His weeks for rental are all christmas/newyear/presidentday weeks. The price is much cheaper comparing to hotels.com or renting from the resort directly. So isn't this a win-win for the parties involved? For him, he covers the MF and makes extra and for the renters, they get great week and pay less? 

Would you say it is pretty safe to rent these holiday weeks out to cover MF?

Is it very different to reserve these holiday weeks? For your july4th week, do you have to get up at 0:00am (or 8:00am) 24 months out to reserve? Will one have any chance to get the new year week as single week owner 23 months out? How hot is the competition?


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 19, 2008)

travelhome said:


> I'm a bit confused...
> 
> His weeks for rental are all christmas/newyear/presidentday weeks. The price is much cheaper comparing to hotels.com or renting from the resort directly. So isn't this a win-win for the parties involved? For him, he covers the MF and makes extra and for the renters, they get great week and pay less?
> 
> ...






  Your question of Chrisrmas/New Years and Presidents week (ski season) if you did wait until first day you can confirm you won't get those weeks.  I doubt you would get a Friday or Sat check-in and maybe not the week at all depending on your building. We just canceled Presidents week for 2010 and booked July 4th because we are not skiers and decided we will be up for July week again.

  As I stated above if you own two units you can confirm 24 months out but put your request in 90 days earlier and it will show up as non-confirmed until the 24 months.

 I watched couple ads last year on Redweek for Christ/New Years and watched each day as the number of days were deducted because of no renters.

 Many people like us that can drive up in few hours will book the casino hotels for three nights and get discounts on food and shows and it is easier than spending a week up at Tahoe unless you plan on a full weeks vacation.

 No matter what dates you have all units don't rent.

 We had the Ridge talk us into breaking up the Tower last year when we bought it. Promised Presidents Week and would rent the studio/lock-off for whole week and this would pay our 2010 mf. Bull:annoyed: 

 We had two different renters for one night each and this cost us their rental fee plus two cleaning fee's. After all that we get a check for $205.00.


 I gave all the map numbers except the Cascade because we have never been down to it and no nothing more than its the newest building so someone should ask owners if they have number 61 as first two numbers of their acct number.

 The ad shows 61 and shows picture of Cascade building so I would think this is the building for sale on e-bay and not the Plaza which is 37.

 You need to be careful because many of these people on e-bay are wholesale or postcard companies and just plain lie on their ads!

 Most try and list as the Tower or Naegle when it is not. When caught they always say they have never been there and just took owners word,lies! 

 PHIL


----------



## Karen P (Sep 23, 2008)

*Buildings and Usage at The Ridge*



LisaH said:


> I could be wrong but I believe neither Plaza nor Terrace has floating weeks all year around. Only Cascade has floating weeks 1-52.



Here is a list of the buildings and their respective seasons: 

Naegle: Summer Season, Winter Season, Swing (Spring/Fall) Season

Tower: Prime Season (Summer/Winter) and Swing Season (Spring/Fall)

Terrace: All owners have Year-Round access (All Seasons)

Plaza: Prime Season (Summer/Winter) and Swing Season (Spring/Fall)

Cascade: All owners have Year-Round access (All Seasons)

The Naegle units are the only units that do not have lock-offs. All other buildings have the lock-off feature. 

Single-week owners can reserve up to 23 months in advance. If you own more than one week at The Ridge Tahoe, you can reserve your week up to 24 months in advance. 

The healthy way to buy timeshares is to buy for the purpose of using it for personal or family vacations, and not for the purpose of rental investment. (based on my observations). 


View My Website


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 23, 2008)

Karen P said:


> Here is a list of the buildings and their respective seasons:
> 
> Naegle: Summer Season, Winter Season, Swing (Spring/Fall) Season
> 
> ...


----------



## travelhome (Sep 25, 2008)

how frequent is the owner's bonus time and how much is it per night? 

is this the best owner's perk?


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 26, 2008)

travelhome said:


> how frequent is the owner's bonus time and how much is it per night?
> 
> is this the best owner's perk?




 I never thought of bonus time as a big deal because I would think most resorts have it.

 We have two different bonus types at the Ridge. One is if you bought at resales in-house as we did for our Tower they gave us 20 days of bonus which is much cheaper than regular bonus. We have used eight of those days for mid week time. 

 Only reason for only using eight days is we can come up to Tahoe or Reno for couple nights and get comped for free nights and show and this is easier if it is a short trip. We will use the bonus time if longer stay and want kitchen but other wise hotel/casino better and its free most times for us. We would never take a studio at any cost.

 The regular bonus time you can only make reservations within fifteen days of your use. 

 The cost is two bedroom sleeps six $139.00 and one bedroom sleeps four is $109.00.
 You can get studio (retreat sleeps two) $69.00 or a Cascade retreat sleeps four $79.00.

 The Ridge usually booked out for Feb,March,July, August and all holidays so not much chance of getting bonus night then. 

 PHIL


----------



## travelhome (Oct 1, 2008)

Karen P said:


> Here is a list of the buildings and their respective seasons:
> 
> Plaza: Prime Season (Summer/Winter) and Swing Season (Spring/Fall)
> 
> View My Website




Karen and others,

Is this the wording used in the contract or deed to describe the owning season?

Prime Season (Summer/Winter) 



or is it specified as week numbers for the year of purchasing?


----------



## Blues (Oct 1, 2008)

The deeds are for floating weeks in your respective season.  E.g., I own a Naegle (2BR) Winter Float.  Doesn't specify a week.

I'd guess that Karen's list of season specifiers is also how the other deeds are written.

-Bob


----------



## Karen P (Oct 10, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Karen and others,
> 
> Is this the wording used in the contract or deed to describe the owning season?
> 
> ...



Ridge Tahoe is not a fixed week resort. For the purpose of deeding, all deeds are assigned a particular week number, but that is only for the purpose of inventory and deeding. 

Visit my website


----------

